# Somewhere on the Great Plains. Taking votes as to where.



## Area57 (Nov 8, 2015)

I have my first train set! Yay! It has been a long time I have been wanting one of these darn things. I think playing a train simulator and happily watching the train go across the country on my iPad app was a sign I should build a model railroad. I almost did last year but we will start 2016 with a fully operating railroad. Pictures included. 

As you can see it has a tunnel and scruff and short trees on a mountain side. It reminds me of the Cheyenne Wyoming area. What do you think? I have yet to name it but it is important to me that I pick a state and then I will come up with a fictions name. 

It looks to me like we are a town of maybe 1000 people and the hub of an area perhaps 400 square miles. Maybe a little less depending how Far East or west it end up being. Once you cross Lincoln Nebraska or Topeka Kansas the country becomes more crowded. Where west of those places the towns serve larger rural area. 

However I am using Santa Fe so I might have to do Kansas because as far as I know Santa Fe didn't serve anywhere north unless you know a way I can swing that. 

I have decided what my town and or the surrounding area produces. I have to get a kit for some type of factory for the loading ramp in the upper right. I am going to go with alfalfa or some hay for the rural area that is brought to town and loaded onto the trains and maybe a machine part for the factory. Like cogs/gears for transmissions. Something simple. I am going to put a nice house on the cliff side bit will be where the owner of the factory lives. 

As we move down the table we have the start of downtown. It has a bookstore,dance studio and Oriental rug store. I will ad a movie theate. Hotel. Rooming house. Couple of urban apartments. Grocer. baker. Etc. 

The bottom is the depot and some houses. I will put a gas station between. 

Any thoughts and ideas are more than welcome or corrections is I mess up my history. I want it to be accurate.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I've pointed this out in several of your threads already. I think you're making a mistake trying to do this by committee.

Your layout isn't an accurate model of a real place. It's someone else's approximation of an area, or more likely, someone else's mishmash of terrain features that they wanted to include.

YOU need to decide where you want this layout to be. Then go out and get some pictures of that area, and if something doesn't look right, change it. Just because you bought this layout doesn't mean you can't tweak it to suit.

And BTW, that one overhead shot of mostly structures doesn't allow anyone to identify much.


----------



## Area57 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hmm. No it doesn't. I tried to load three. I guess only I've at a time. it's jus for fun. I'm open to making it lot of places.


----------

